# Shrimp and Grits, Cajun Style



## CraigC (May 10, 2012)

This recipe came from the 12/11 issue of BA mag. Depending on the tasso or andouille you use, watch the seasoning! I used homemade tasso and it is pretty spicy compared to commercial brands I've used in the past, so additional seasoming wasn't necessary. Enjoy!

*Shrimp and Grits with Tasso cream Sauce
*Ingredients
2 tbsp butter
1 1/2 lb uncooked large shrimp-peeled & deveined
8 oz tasso or andouille cut into cubes
1 cup chopped red bell pepper
1 cup chopped green bell pepper
2 large garlic cloves-chopped
1 cup dry white wine
1/2 cup heavy whipping cream
1/2 tbsp chopped fresh italian parsley
1/2 tbsp chopped fresh thyme
S&P to taste
Your favorite grits recipe, 4 servings. 

Preparation
Melt butter in a large skillet. Cook shrimp for 1 minute. Remove and reserve. Add ham,bell peppers,garlic and saute for 3 minutes. Add wine and boil until reduced by half, about 3 minutes. Add 1/2 cup cream,parsley,thyme and shrimp with juices. Simmer until shrimp are pink and sauce thickens to coat a spoon, about 3 minutes. Season with salt and pepper.

To serve, spoon grits onto plate or into bowl and top with cream sauce.


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2012)

I, for one, don't have a clue what BA mag is.  Well, I can guess it's a magazine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 10, 2012)

Bon Appetit


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bon Appetit



Dang!  I was sure it was going to be Baseball America.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 10, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Dang!  I was sure it was going to be Baseball America.



Badminton Allies...


----------



## Dawgluver (May 10, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Badminton Allies...



Benign Aliens.


----------

